# New Members



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

When I joined I received a pack with cards to encourage new members, to be left on windsreens, etc. Could they be redesigned to include TT Forum and leave a black space for members to put theie details and then run an incentive using suppliers for prizes? They would benefit with increased trade, etc. Just a thought.


----------

